# Suggested Top Class Pictorial TUGBOAT Books & Possible RC Tug Link please?



## rctugman (Jul 9, 2016)

Hello to Fellow members


I have in recent times developed a real passion for *TUG Boats* or should I say *British Tug Boats* especially Steam but also the older Diesels.

I would really love to obtain a selection of the best of the best Photo coverage Books on *UK TUGS*.I am very much in the camp a picture says a thousand words! I am not in to wordy highly technical tomes,Expanded captions will do for me!
If you can help I would be very much obliged to you

I also have a notion to buy a *(PRE-LOVED)* Largish scale *RC TUGBOAT*,but am not having much luck as yet.Am not able to build anything due to poor health?what I need above all else is a reputable expert* RC Tug Builder* who as his finger on the *RC TUG pulse* & might be willing to help steer me on a straight course?

without going in to to much detail,I have sort of being put off by a lot of very contradictory and negative feedback on this that and tother.I don't need all that(Sad).I would be so very grateful for any help offered.I am specifically looking for a High quality and spec Larger scale *Steam Era* (electric) boat please.

anyway all help appreciated

very best wishes Steve(Thumb)(Thumb)
​


----------



## Joe w (Mar 17, 2008)

*contact*



rctugman said:


> Hello to Fellow members
> 
> 
> I have in recent times developed a real passion for *TUG Boats* or should I say *British Tug Boats* especially Steam but also the older Diesels.
> ...


I would suggest you get hold of the Untied Towing and Salvage Society which is based in Hull UK which has a large selection of Steam and early diesel tug photo's. Contact would suggest Pete Best who is the main keeper of the history of UTC and previous companies who joined to together to form UTC. Believe he on on this site. The web site is still in process of being set up for UT/salvage as the Society was only set up a couple of years ago and are still building membership but they do have a page on facebook. 
Hope this helps with your quest.
Cheers


----------

